# Portable Flash Enabled Firefox for FreeBSD



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2010)

*Portable Flash Enabled Firefox*

A simple extractable package to watch flash videos etc on freebsd without installing loads of dependencies or linux emulation.

Similar method as Navicat used (A basic standalone wine wrapper around a windows firefox / flash installation)

You can download the package here:

http://students.dec.bmth.ac.uk/kpedersen/FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz

Just run fefirefox and then navigate to youtube etc... 

Notes:
-32bit
-Fullscreen youtube crashes browser or freezes x11


----------



## paean (Feb 16, 2010)

```
%sudo pkg_add FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: +CONTENTS: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_add: tar extract of /usr/home/xxx/Downloads/FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz failed!
pkg_add: unable to extract table of contents file from '/usr/home/xxx/Downloads/FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz' - not a package?
```

and gunzip tends to agree


```
gunzip: FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz: not in gzip format
```


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2010)

Hiya,

Cheers for testing.

Yes the original link gave a corrupt gz. The new link should be fine.

(http://students.dec.bmth.ac.uk/kpedersen/FlashEnabledFirefox.tar.gz)

Also, yes, it is not a package... Just extract and run.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice! Works for me on 9-CURRENT. Though trying to watch a flash video fullscreen crashed the browser.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool,

Yeah the fullscreen mode does mess up. For me it sometimes takes out my whole X server


----------



## paean (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, works great... 

NB - Its firefox 2


----------



## cracauer@ (Feb 16, 2010)

That's basically what I use. I just rsync the 32 bit Firefox install I have in a chroot on my Linux installs to my FreeBSD machine, including all plugins, just have to switch to flash7 (which does youtube).

Apart from it being Firefox2 it has been running smoothly.


----------

